# [gelöst] Probleme beim Zuordnen von Festplatten/Partionen

## LuxJux

Mit gparted hab ich alle meine Partionen beschriftet. (Edit: 3 Festplatten, 12 Partionen)

Leider werden mir meine Beschriftungen im Dolphin nicht angezeigt. Im Thunar auch nicht.

Was ist denn nun meine 1.4 TB ? Rescue-Image

sdb3, sda4 ?

Oder hab ich da nur einen Menupunkt übersehen ?

-------------------------------

Edit: Intersannterweise sind CLD-17 und gentoo als Name vorhanden

Nur, welche Partition ist das nun ?

gentoo z.B. ist /run/media/guest

cld ist lediglich /Last edited by LuxJux on Sat Jul 07, 2018 4:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tyrus

Verwende mal:

```

blkid | sort

```

Dann bekommst du sowas

```

[...]

/dev/sda1: PARTLABEL="grub" PARTUUID="db62ca76-8327-48cf-b59a-40706ae1d1bb"

/dev/sda2: UUID="0900-9702" TYPE="vfat" PARTLABEL="efi-boot" PARTUUID="85007901-7a86-4cdf-b530-3437e39689e8"

/dev/sda3: UUID="d5a3428b-b21c-42b4-a4ce-0818c92bca9c" TYPE="crypto_LUKS" PARTLABEL="Crypted Gentoo /" PARTUUID="cd1e1d55-027e-47be-b0f7-d139d615615a"

/dev/sdb1: PARTLABEL="Microsoft reserved partition" PARTUUID="f61cdfba-8ae3-4f32-bd65-1d1e05bab7d6"

/dev/sdb2: UUID="6E4216294215F715" TYPE="ntfs" PARTLABEL="Basic data partition" PARTUUID="9c4ef487-611f-457d-9409-49e234a816f9"

/dev/sdb3: UUID="50510724-e743-4885-aec7-68adff545725" TYPE="crypto_LUKS" PARTLABEL="Crypted Gentoo /home & /usr/local" PARTUUID="138dd8e5-fbff-44bc-a4f5-1fd223fa2fd6"

/dev/sdc1: UUID="93cce9d3-8c7d-454d-8874-6128cb1c54fc" TYPE="crypto_LUKS" PARTLABEL="intenso-data" PARTUUID="ce0af00a-debf-4c2d-ade2-aa37b72cf6b1"

/dev/sdd1: UUID="4cfc485a-912d-402d-8edc-3b235c50f2fa" TYPE="crypto_LUKS" PARTLABEL="Crypted Backup for Gentoo" PARTUUID="49c3457c-46ee-4eb0-8ae8-538d8a704feb"

[..]

```

Wenn du beim Erstellen der Filessysteme Labels benutzt hast, werden die hier auch angezeigt und helfen bei der Orientierung. Sonst erkennst du es an der Anzahl der Partitionen und dem Typ des Filesystems.

Da wo Daten drauf waren kann man testweise einmounten und schaun ob der erwartete Inhalt da ist.

cld und gentoo ? Sind das Labels?

Du musst unter /etc/fstab festlegen was wie und wo gemountet werden soll.

Die Hauptwurzel ist dabei "/". Benutz nicht Sachen aus run. Das Verzeichnis ist nicht dafür gedacht. Schau mal wo du das gentoo-device findest, wenn du blkid benutzt. Du musst das dann einmounten wo es hinsoll. Und wenn es beim Booten automatisch gemounted werden soll, musst du dafür einen Eintrag in der /etc/fstab erstellen.

----------

## schmidicom

Ist zwar ein Artikel im Ubuntu-Wiki aber trotzdem gut: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Labels/

Da wird auch der Unterschied zwischen einem Partition-Label (gibt es nur bei GPT) und einem Dateisystem-Label (das wird von den meisten Programmen für die Anzeige benutzt) erklärt.

----------

## LuxJux

 *LuxJux wrote:*   

> Mit gparted hab ich alle meine Partionen beschriftet. (Edit: 3 Festplatten, 12 Partionen)
> 
> Leider werden mir meine Beschriftungen im Dolphin nicht angezeigt. Im Thunar auch nicht.
> 
> Was ist denn nun meine 1.4 TB ? Rescue-Image
> ...

 

Ja. Menu/Bearbeiten/Alle Operationen ausführen.

 *Tyrus wrote:*   

> ....
> 
> Die Hauptwurzel ist dabei "/". Benutz nicht Sachen aus run. Das Verzeichnis ist nicht dafür gedacht.

 

Gibt es dafür einen Grund ?

----------

## Tyrus

 *LuxJux wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Tyrus wrote:*   ....
> 
> Die Hauptwurzel ist dabei "/". Benutz nicht Sachen aus run. Das Verzeichnis ist nicht dafür gedacht. 
> ...

 

/run ist ein temporäres Verzeichnis für das es keinen offiziellen Standard gibt. Um schnell irgendwelche Infos da einzusehen, kann man sicher da schaun. Aber um das dauerhaft meinetwegen in der /etc/fstab zu verwenden, eignet sich das nicht. Das kann sich immer verändern in der Art der Nutzung. 

Devices wie deine Festplaten immer über /dev einbinden. Wenn dein Gerät da nicht auftaucht stimmt irgendwas nicht.

Zum besseren Verständnis dazu auch ein paar Links: 

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard

http://refspecs.linuxfoundation.org/FHS_3.0/fhs/index.html

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Directories

https://devmanual.gentoo.org/general-concepts/filesystem/index.html

----------

## LuxJux

Danke. Das bringt etwas Licht in Dunkel.

Hatte mich schon gewundert, weshalb die Platten immer wieder in unterschiedlicher Reihenfolge eingehängt werden.

----------

## LuxJux

Hab deine Hinweise mal mit https://www.deepl.com/translator nachgelesen.

Trotzdem versteh ich nicht, weshalb der /run-Ordner schlechter ist als /mnt

nachdem das System fertiggeladen hat

---------------------

fstab

```
proc      /proc      proc   defaults      0 0

shm      /dev/shm   tmpfs   nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

/dev/sdc2   /boot        ext3    defaults,noatime     0 2

/dev/sdc3   none         swap    sw                   0 0

/dev/sdc6   /            ext3    noatime              0 1

  

/dev/cdrom  /mnt/cdrom   auto    noauto,user          0 0

```

----------

## Tyrus

Ich zitiere mal aus: http://refspecs.linuxfoundation.org/FHS_3.0/fhs/ch03s15.html

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> This directory contains system information data describing the system since it was booted. Files under this directory must be cleared (removed or truncated as appropriate) at the beginning of the boot process.
> 
> 

 

Das sagt doch schon alles. Du kannst dich auch nicht drauf verlassen das spezielle Strukturinfos da immer vorhanden sind, bzw das sie sich im Aufbau einfach ändern.

Das /run Verzeichnis wird auch nur als tmpfs eingebunden. Also es befindet sich nur im Speicher. 

/mnt ist nicht besser, /dev ist besser. In /mnt liegen nur nach offizieller Beschrreibung temporär gemountete Filesysteme. Beispielsweise eben die cdrom. 

Und /dev ist nach dem Standard das Verzeichnis in dem man die Gerätefiles wie Festplatten findet. 

Wenn du /run irgendwo einbaust kann das gutgehen eine Weile. Aber ich würd mich nicht drauf verlassen.

------------

Wegen der Reihenfolge der Festplatten. Das hat was mit dem Bios zu tun, soweit ich das rausgefunden habe. Deswegen kannst du statt der Einträge /dev/sdxy einfach auch schreiben "UUID=......". Dann bekommste keine Probleme wenn die Reihenfolge sich ändern sollte. Achja PARTUUID sollte auch gehen.

Lies dazu auch mal hier: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/fstab

----------

## LuxJux

 *Tyrus wrote:*   

> Und /dev ist nach dem Standard das Verzeichnis in dem man die Gerätefiles wie Festplatten findet. 

 

Also so ?

```

mkdir /dev/boot2

mkdir /dev/meineDaten

mount /dev/sdc2 /dev/boot2

mount /dev/sdb4 /dev/meineDaten
```

----------

## Tyrus

 *LuxJux wrote:*   

>  *Tyrus wrote:*   Und /dev ist nach dem Standard das Verzeichnis in dem man die Gerätefiles wie Festplatten findet.  
> 
> Also so ?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Nein. Da hast du mich falsch verstanden.

/dev ist für Gerätedateien. Du findest da eben /dev/sdc2 etc. 

Da deine Mountpoints reinzulegen würde irgendwie aussagen das es auch Gerätedateien sind. 

Du suchst da aber sich nicht den Kernel der im /boot Verzeichnis liegt.

Sicher kannst du /dev/sdc2 temporär unter /mnt mounten. Oder in deinem Beispiel gehört es wohl nach /boot. Weil es das Filesystem, das den Kernel und alles weitere was zum Booten benötigt wird, enthält oder enthalten soll.

Und für /dev/sdb4 wäre ein guter Mountpoint wahrscheinlich /home oder ein Unterverzeichnis von /home.

Mir ging es darum das du nicht /run/media/guest (siehe Anfangspost) statt /dev/sdxy verwendest.

----------

## LuxJux

 *Tyrus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nein. Da hast du mich falsch verstanden.
> 
> /dev ist für Gerätedateien. ...
> ...

 

Das hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen. /dev ist die Abkürzung für Device/Gerät

Das kann ich ausstöpseln, in die Hand nehmen und in ein Schließfach legen. (Oder im Garten vergraben)

Der Hinweis meine Partitionen in das /home-Verzeichnis einzuhängen eröffnet völlig neue Blickwinkel

...manchmal wird der Wald wegen den vielen Bäumen nicht gesehen.

----------

